# Help Me Clear My Cloudy Mind



## WildBill (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello to Y'all:

We have been towing a small pop-up for over ten years but now want to move into something a little bigger and more secure for camping and traveling.  Our TV is a 2005 V6 Toyota 4Runner with a stated towing capacity of 5000 lbs.  I would like to keep the trailer GVWR to around 4000 lbs.  This whole process of considering trailers is about to drive me over the edge.  Too many questions, should we get a simple hard side?  Well, they are pretty tight and we want to sometimes have another couple or a few grandchildren along.  Should we get a hybrid?  This brings up security questions, especially in bear country.  How about a Trail Manor?  We've looked at one and it seems well made, however, the fridge is pretty small and there are a lot of moving parts.  I kinda like the looks of the Casita, but the wife thinks it is claustrophobic.  We are trying to balance weight and gas mileage against room, convenience and comfort and simply cannot make a decision.  We are missing out on used trailer opportunities and need advice.  Since we really have not had the chance to talk to many RV folks, I am hoping that some of you might be able to throw some light onto our research.

Thanks a whole lot!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 13, 2006)

Re: Help Me Clear My Cloudy Mind

Welcome to the RV forum, WildBill. First thing to do is search this forum for advice. There's a recent thread on this very subject.


----------



## hhoenig (Jul 15, 2006)

RE: Help Me Clear My Cloudy Mind

we have the Trailmanor, DW and 2 kids in the smallest (2619) model. just spent 2 weeks in it. with a fair amount of organization, it was very comfortable and we had a great time. yes, the fridge is small, but you might be surprised what you can get into it. I know many parks in bear country will not allow hybrids. as for the Casita type trailers, we looked... don't see how more than 2 people could be comfortable. the Trailmanor tows easy, is  lightweight and seems to be well engineered, although it is a bit bit pricey. good luck.
henry


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 17, 2006)

Re: Help Me Clear My Cloudy Mind

Personally, I think anytime you put a RV trailer behind a V6 you are asking for problems.  Not enough power.  And you said something about 4000lbs.  Is that dry weight.  Figure in clothes, food, some water in the holding tank, etc.etc. you are pushing that weight up there.  Plus if you get into a head wind you have that pushing against you also.

It is just my own personal opinion but I don't think they Toyota V6 has the power to handle that load.  America has some pretty good hills.  If  you get a better tow vehicle you can get a bigger trailer and have more comfort all around.  I towed a 32ft Holiday Rambler with a 92 GMC Suburban and had to use a load distributing hitch.  Then I bought a GMC 1 ton crew cab pickup.  We dragged that trailer all over the country before my wife talked me into buying a motorhome.

Or course, I blew 10 tires off the trailer in three years.  Found out Holiday Rambler built it with tires that were to small for the trailer.  If I hadn't gotten rid of it I was going to put 16" load range G tires on it.  The heaviest I could get in 15" was load range E.  And I can assure you, when those tires blew I knew that trailer was behind me even with the 1 ton pick up.


----------



## s.harrington (Jul 18, 2006)

Re: Help Me Clear My Cloudy Mind

Look into the Bigfoot.  It's light weight and wider than the Scamp or Casita.  I believe that it comes in a 26 or 27 foot model but I can't remember exactly.


----------

